# Exciting Changes from Draft2Digital



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I just got this email from D2D. I am THRILLED to have an option for going permafree through B&N without having to do it through Smashwords.

"Increased Royalties

We're excited to announce increased royalties for all Barnes & Noble sales through Draft2Digital starting next week, as well as access to powerful new promotional opportunities.

And here's the best part: You don't have to do anything to take advantage of these new terms. All books currently live at Barnes & Noble will be moved to the new rate sometime next week.

You won't see any change at the storefront. Your books will preserve their existing ranks and reviews, but any new sales will be credited at the higher royalty rate. Our authors will receive approximately 60% of the list price for all sales, regardless of the price point.

We'll also be paying sooner! For example, you'll receive payment for your June sales under these new terms in the first half of August, instead of having to wait until September.

Promotional Opportunities

We're also excited to provide new promotional opportunities at Barnes & Noble. Starting next week, you can elect to list your book for free through Barnes & Noble. That's something a lot of you have been asking for, and we're thrilled to finally make it available.

We also now offer preorder support. To set up a preorder, simply choose a future Release Date on the Acquisitions page when setting up a new book project, and proceed to the Publish page.

We'll deliver your metadata to the sales channels you've selected, and preorder pages should show up at Barnes & Noble within a few days. When the release date hits, your book will automatically go live.

In fact, we now support free promotions and preorders at all of our sales channels! It's an exciting opportunity for our users to take control of their books' success.

Processing Delays

These new terms do require a small tradeoff in the form of additional processing delays. Our estimated sales will no longer update hourly. Instead, Barnes & Noble sales will update daily (bringing them in line with all of our other sales channels).

We also expect publishing to take as much as 24-48 hours to pass through Barnes & Noble's internal processes. Of course, if you take advantage of the new preorder support, you'll have more control than ever.

There may be additional delays during the transition, which is currently scheduled to happen early next week. If you anticipate any time-sensitive changes such as promotional pricing or book launches, we recommend submitting those changes no later than 11am CDT on Monday.

We regret these delays, but we are confident the increased revenue and promotional tools more than offset the inconvenience. If you have any questions, please free to contact Customer Support.

Thank you for using Draft2Digital.

Sincerely,
Kris Austin
CEO
Draft2Digital, LLC
https://www.draft2digital.com"


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Lol, looks like we posted the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Got the email too. I'm really excited about the Permafrees on B&N. My sales have been underwhelming there compared to iTunes, and I think it's because I don't have permafrees.

Preorders are nice too. Woot! Now if they could just expand to different channels.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

This is great news! Love D2D.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Just got the email too. I'm not on Smashwords so it'll be nice to have the option to go permafree if I want.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Finally! Are you guys going to pull your B&N free books from Smashwords and resubmit them through D2D?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

I just got the email too. Awesome news. So glad they will have free at Barnes & Noble. I can get all my books away from Smashwords except for the one I have to keep at Apple so I don't lose the ratings/reviews. Woo! And the pre-order thing sounds good too.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Just received this email....WONDERFUL news!!!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

No more * on all my free books at my site due to BN? Can I get an Amen?


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Vaalingrade said:


> No more * on all my free books at my site due to BN? Can I get an Amen?


So excited. I feel like a moron whenever I have to list a permafree everywhere as Free, but then list it on B&N as .99.

I wonder what readers think.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

I wonder if the books I have free at Kobo and Apple and 99c at B&N will automatically switch to being free.


----------



## Lady Vine (Nov 11, 2012)

Woop! I am thrilled to not have to use Smashwords for my permafrees at B&N. I am disappointed with the reporting delays, but hey-ho, it's a small price to pay for increased royalties. It also means I don't have to check D2D every hour, as I do with KDP


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Lady Vine said:


> Woop! I am thrilled to not have to use Smashwords for my permafrees at B&N. I am disappointed with the reporting delays, but hey-ho, it's a small price to pay for increased royalties. It also means I don't have to check D2D every hour, as I do with KDP


I didn't even realize B&N updated hourly.   I knew that iTunes only did daily, so I always just assumed B&N did too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Alexis-Shore said:


> I wonder if the books I have free at Kobo and Apple and 99c at B&N will automatically switch to being free.


We will be reconciling all the books that are priced free elsewhere and setting them to free at B&N.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I just got this email a bit ago, too. So exciting! I recently switched my company's entire inventory from NookPress to D2D because of some idiotic issues with NP, so it's great to hear that I can now get books free over there without having to wait for it to trickle down (which it never seems to do).


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Dan Wood said:


> We will be reconciling all the books that are priced free elsewhere and setting them to free and B&N.


Wait - you'll set books to B&N that aren't set to that retailer, just because they're free? Or books that are ALREADY set to B&N and free at other places will just go free to B&N.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Goodbye Smashwords! But does this email also mean that you can set up preorders on Amazon through D2D?


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Dan Wood said:


> We will be reconciling all the books that are priced free elsewhere and setting them to free and B&N.


That saves me a lot of time. Thank you!


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

K.B. said:


> Goodbye Smashwords! But does this email also mean that you can set up preorders on Amazon through D2D?


D2D doesn't distribute to Amazon.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

It's been a while since I set my book as perma free.  But I thought Smashwords already distributed to B&N as free.  If you uploaded directly to B&N you couldn't.  The only one you had to wait for a pricematch was Amazon?


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

SBJones said:


> It's been a while since I set my book as perma free. But I thought Smashwords already distributed to B&N as free. If you uploaded directly to B&N you couldn't. The only one you had to wait for a pricematch was Amazon?


This is true. But Smashwords is like attaching your book to a snail, while D2D is like attaching your book to a cheetah. I always just left my permafree through D2D at .99 because if I were to upload them through Smashwords, the entire series would already be released through D2D before Smashwords got that one book up.


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

SBJones said:


> I thought Smashwords already distributed to B&N as free.


They do, but their concept of "customer service" is such that many of their customers were using them reluctantly and *only* because they were (until now) the *only* way to be listed free at B&N. Now that D2D can also provide this service, many people will be saying "Goodbye Smashwords" (you can see some of them already saying it, in fact, just above  )


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Kitten said:


> Wait - you'll set books to B&N that aren't set to that retailer, just because they're free? Or books that are ALREADY set to B&N and free at other places will just go free to B&N.


Sorry I realize that last explanation could be confusing. If you have set your book's price as free on our site and chosen B&N as a distributor we'll update the book to free at B&N. Previously we would send the free price to all the other sales channels you selected and send $0.99 to B&N.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

The one concern I have is for those of us who provide a live link for the next book at the end of the story. For each retailer that link would be different. I have an email in to see if I can publish mine separately for B&N from Apple because the links need to be different.

I'm meeting someone who wants to self publish for lunch, but will check back to see if Dan gives an answer here.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Dan Wood said:


> Sorry I realize that last explanation could be confusing. If you have set your book's price as free on our site and chosen B&N as a distributor we'll update the book to free at B&N. Previously we would send the free price to all the other sales channels you selected and send $0.99 to B&N.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Caddy said:


> The one concern I have is for those of us who provide a live link for the next book at the end of the story. For each retailer that link would be different.


Or you can just link to a web-page which you yourself own (and can change whenever you want) from which you then link separately to each retailer.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

zoe tate said:


> Or you can just link to a web-page which you yourself own (and can change whenever you want) from which you then link separately to each retailer.


Agreed, it always works for my affiliate income


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just got the email. I'm more excited about $00 at B&N than I am about the increased royalty.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

I just thought it was odd that D2D now being able to direct ship to B&N free was something leave Smashwords over.  I haven't had any issues with Smashwords and the one time I sent them a question, they got back to me on the same day.

Smashwords could do better in the reporting department, but that's not worth uprooting 17 books for and starting a fourth distribution account to keep track of.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

zoe tate said:


> Or you can just link to a web-page which you yourself own (and can change whenever you want) from which you then link separately to each retailer.


This. I list the books at the end and add my web site address.
I only link them direct in the Amazon version. So, without Smashwords to worry about, I can distribute to all retailers and only have to maintain two versions now. I'm fine with that.

I'm starting to see some traction with D2D and this pleases my brain immensely.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Agreed, it always works for my affiliate income


I live in Minnesota. We can't do the affiliate thing, Amazon took it from us because of taxes.

Apple frowns on links going other places and can take books down.

Also, I've heard some people say they have tried both and get more click through eliminating that extra click to your site and then to the retailer.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Caddy said:


> I live in Minnesota. We can't do the affiliate thing, Amazon took it from us because of taxes.
> 
> Apple frowns on links going other places and can take books down.
> 
> Also, I've heard some people say they have tried both and get more click through eliminating that extra click to your site and then to the retailer.


Apple is okay with links to your own website. I use the exact same epub file for all vendors. I'm an Amazon affiliate AND and an Apple affiliate. I like to be even-handed with them


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

SBJones said:


> I just thought it was odd that D2D now being able to direct ship to B&N free was something leave Smashwords over. I haven't had any issues with Smashwords and the one time I sent them a question, they got back to me on the same day.
> 
> Smashwords could do better in the reporting department, but that's not worth uprooting 17 books for and starting a fourth distribution account to keep track of.


The situation is that many people have their books on D2D instead of Smashwords, and are only leaving their free books on Smashwords to have their book free at B&N. So they're only using Smashwords for one retailer. Now that D2D can go free to B&N, people can now remove their free books from Smashwords. So it may not be a case of all of their books on Smashwords, but maybe only a couple, which they can now remove. If you're only using Smashwords for a couple of permafree books, it makes sense to move them to D2D and avoid Smashwords altogether.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

SBJones said:


> I just thought it was odd that D2D now being able to direct ship to B&N free was something leave Smashwords over. I haven't had any issues with Smashwords and the one time I sent them a question, they got back to me on the same day.
> 
> Smashwords could do better in the reporting department, but that's not worth uprooting 17 books for and starting a fourth distribution account to keep track of.


It sounds like you've found something you like. 

For someone like me, though, I need quick response times. I use Play more now, but I used to use iTunes for permafree matching. I'd need a title changed to free on iTunes within 24 hours so I could get it permafree on Amazon within 24 hours so that it would become permafree around the same time as book 2 went live. This was never possible on Smashwords.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Caddy said:


> The one concern I have is for those of us who provide a live link for the next book at the end of the story. For each retailer that link would be different. I have an email in to see if I can publish mine separately for B&N from Apple because the links need to be different.


We do allow multiple book objects for the same book to be published separately so you can have a different version for a specific retailer. This is often the case for bundles going to Apple since you can submit a 3d cover everywhere but to them.

We just recently added new functionality and if we generate your Also By Page all books listed through us by that particular author will be provided as direct links to the appropriate sales channel. For example you submit a Word document to us and we generate the Also By and the epub sent to B&N will link to your works on B&N. The epub sent to Apple will likewise have links for your books on Apple.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dan Wood said:


> We do allow multiple book objects for the same book to be published separately so you can have a different version for a specific retailer. This is often the case for bundles going to Apple since you can submit a 3d cover everywhere but to them.
> 
> We just recently added new functionality and if we generate your Also By Page all books listed through us by that particular author will be provided as direct links to the appropriate sales channel. For example you submit a Word document to us and we generate the Also By and the epub sent to B&N will link to your works on B&N. The epub sent to Apple will likewise have links for your books on Apple.


Now THAT is a cool feature.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Dan Wood said:


> We just recently added new functionality and if we generate your Also By Page all books listed through us by that particular author will be provided as direct links to the appropriate sales channel. For example you submit a Word document to us and we generate the Also By and the epub sent to B&N will link to your works on B&N. The epub sent to Apple will likewise have links for your books on Apple.


I never noticed that before. That's pretty amazing.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

pwtucker said:


> Finally! Are you guys going to pull your B&N free books from Smashwords and resubmit them through D2D?


I am. With this announcement I no longer have any reason to stay with SW.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Dan Wood said:


> We do allow multiple book objects for the same book to be published separately so you can have a different version for a specific retailer. This is often the case for bundles going to Apple since you can submit a 3d cover everywhere but to them.


How do you do this? I just looked at your FAQ and couldn't find the answer (unless I just didn't see it). How can you load a different cover for different retailers?


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

In addition to being able to publish the same file with a different link in the back to different retailers (I always link direct, because you get more sales that way), let's not forget that D2D pays monthly while Smashwords pays quarterly. I have found D2D's customer service to be far superior, but in all fairness, I haven't had to contact Smashwords' in the last year or so.

I don't intend to pull anything from Smashwords. All my stuff is available in the Smash store proper, and sells enough to make it worth while for me to keep publishing there. I have one freebie and B&N I'll leave there. That free iTunes version is through D2D because after _months_ Smash didn't get it there. A handful of books that have been in the iTunes store through them for a long time, that still sell a bit, I'll leave in place.

But I'll try D2D next time I want a permafreebie at B&N to see if the process is better. I'm even considering going to Nook through them, just because Nook Press is really a ridiculous, crappy thing.

Kitten, load two versions of the book with two different covers.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Kitten said:


> How do you do this? I just looked at your FAQ and couldn't find the answer (unless I just didn't see it). How can you load a different cover for different retailers?


You just upload different books for different channels. Think of them as different editions. You'll upload the B&N edition and the iTunes edition so you'll have two different uploads for one title.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm very tempted to switch. However, I would lose all the reviews and rankings. Nook has really taken off for me these last few months. On the other hand, some kids played games on my reviews and Nook ignores my requests to have them removed. It might be worth it for just to get rid of those. Also, how do I get the paperbacks hooked up again? I haven't looked, so maybe there is already a way to do that in D2D.

Decisions, decisions, decisions...

If you switch, which I have done in the past, make sure the D2D books show up on your B&N author page before you shut down the Nook Press versions. The last time I tried it, both versions showed up.

Marti


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Just so you are aware when you submit a new book with different book objects for different channels we detect the author and title are the same and submit it with the same ISBN.  If you have an already published book you want to do this with it gets trickier if you want the ISBN's to match so you would need to contact customer support.

We can contact B&N to move reviews over and link paperbacks.  Rankings are lost though if you change distributors.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know if this happens for everyone, but I recently switched all of my NookPress inventory to D2D, and all of my reviews, stars, etc. were kept. Also, my paperbacks were automatically still linked&#8230; I just waited for them to be live on D2D before delisting them.



Martitalbott said:


> I'm very tempted to switch. However, I would lose all the reviews and rankings. Nook has really taken off for me these last few months. On the other hand, some kids played games on my reviews and Nook ignores my requests to have them removed. It might be worth it for just to get rid of those. Also, how do I get the paperbacks hooked up again? I haven't looked, so maybe there is already a way to do that in D2D.
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions...
> 
> ...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

NRWick said:


> I don't know if this happens for everyone, but I recently switched all of my NookPress inventory to D2D, and all of my reviews, stars, etc. were kept. Also, my paperbacks were automatically still linked... I just waited for them to be live on D2D before delisting them.


I recently moved all my books from B&N direct to Smash because I got fed up with NookPress, and kept all reviews. I made sure TITLE, ISBN, etc was a match, and got them live through Smash before delisting. B&N detects the duplicate book and links the two books as "alternate formats." Once you see that, you can delist from which ever distributor your ditching and your reviews will stick. I have done this twice with multiple books so as far as I can tell it works DESPITE the fact that B&N customer service says it will not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan Wood said:


> We do allow multiple book objects for the same book to be published separately so you can have a different version for a specific retailer. This is often the case for bundles going to Apple since you can submit a 3d cover everywhere but to them.
> 
> We just recently added new functionality and if we generate your Also By Page all books listed through us by that particular author will be provided as direct links to the appropriate sales channel. For example you submit a Word document to us and we generate the Also By and the epub sent to B&N will link to your works on B&N. The epub sent to Apple will likewise have links for your books on Apple.


Before I put on my party hat and jump up and down with excitement, does that work if I submit my own TOC but add your also by?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> Or you can just link to a web-page which you yourself own (and can change whenever you want) from which you then link separately to each retailer.


Careful with this: Apple has in the past sent bots to personal sites and pulled books because those sites listed competing links.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes, it works with a user provided TOC


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> Careful with this: Apple has in the past sent bots to personal sites and pulled books because those sites listed competing links.


This can't be right. I've had multiple links to my books and never once had a problem. Do you know this from personal experience, or just something you heard? Scary stuff if it's true.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan Wood said:


> Yes, it works with a user provided TOC


Squee! Thud!

Okay, thanks.

One more question. Will B&N report free downloads?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Martitalbott said:


> This can't be right. I've had multiple links to my books and never once had a problem. Do you know this from personal experience, or just something you heard? Scary stuff if it's true.


I'm an affiliate for Apple iTunes and Amazon on my pages and they vetted my site before saying yes! They did make me put the Apple logo in front of Amazon's logo at the top of the page though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I'm an affiliate for Apple iTunes and Amazon on my pages and they vetted my site before saying yes! They did make me put the Apple logo in front of Amazon's logo at the top of the page though.


And if I remember correctly, D2D puts the link to your website on the teaser page.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> One more question. Will B&N report free downloads?


We are not sure yet but will get that question answered as soon as possible.

On the author website issue, we've seen Apple reject only a handful out of thousands of submissions for a link to an author website. Usually they will reconsider the rejection when asked. They generally are concerned with direct links only.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Vaalingrade said:


> Careful with this: Apple has in the past sent bots to personal sites and pulled books because those sites listed competing links.


I don't get this. I don't have an exclusive deal with Apple. Why would they have issues with how I sell or advertise my books elsewhere?


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Dan Wood said:


> We do allow multiple book objects for the same book to be published separately so you can have a different version for a specific retailer. This is often the case for bundles going to Apple since you can submit a 3d cover everywhere but to them.


Okay, so I'm reading this as I will need to upload a boxed set twice at D2D, once with 3D cover and once with flat cover?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> We do allow multiple book objects for the same book to be published separately so you can have a different version for a specific retailer. This is often the case for bundles going to Apple since you can submit a 3d cover everywhere but to them.


Thank you!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quiss said:


> I don't get this. I don't have an exclusive deal with Apple. Why would they have issues with how I sell or advertise my books elsewhere?


They do not want you advertising for someone else - inside their store. I think that is reasonable. Now how far "inside" stretches is really the question here, and it seems in some cases they include a linked web page to be "inside."


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Jill James said:


> Okay, so I'm reading this as I will need to upload a boxed set twice at D2D, once with 3D cover and once with flat cover?


The majority of the time Apple will reject 3d covers so most of our authors will have a second version of the boxed set with a flat cover. Some choose not to list at Apple due to this requirement.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan Wood said:


> The majority of the time Apple will reject 3d covers so most of our authors will have a second version of the boxed set with a flat cover. Some choose not to list at Apple due to this requirement.


When I redo my boxed set covers, I'll be doing a separate flat cover for Apple. B&N and Kobo will get the nice 3D cover.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't get this increased royalties thing? According to my spreadsheet, I already get 65% from B&N, so now I'll only be getting 60%? How is that an increase?


----------



## KarenNZ (May 2, 2013)

Victoria Champion said:


> I don't get this increased royalties thing? According to my spreadsheet, I already get 65% from B&N, so now I'll only be getting 60%? How is that an increase?


Came here to ask the same question. I also thought that royalties were 65% of the retail price from the Nook store. I don't have any books priced at less than 2.99 or over 9.99 so the new 60% rate won't affect me. Unless it turns out that the new pricing means I'll actually be losing 5%.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

This is awesome. I left my permafree at Smashwords when I migrated my books to D2D, now I can make all my formatting match for the three books in the series and not have the Smashwords edition stuff at the beginning.


----------



## iheartwords (Jun 12, 2013)

KarenNZ said:


> Came here to ask the same question. I also thought that royalties were 65% of the retail price from the Nook store. I don't have any books priced at less than 2.99 or over 9.99 so the new 60% rate won't affect me. Unless it turns out that the new pricing means I'll actually be losing 5%.


The royalty was about 55% for B&N before, and around 34% for books under $2.99, so this is an increase.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

iheartwords said:


> The royalty was about 55% for B&N before, and around 34% for books under $2.99, so this is an increase.


I am 100% sure it's 65% from B&N, then d2D takes their 15%, so maybe this confusion is because in the email they are referring to the portion the author receives after their (d2D) commission. I'm going to email them tomorrow.


----------



## KarenNZ (May 2, 2013)

iheartwords said:


> The royalty was about 55% for B&N before, and around 34% for books under $2.99, so this is an increase.


I just checked the Nook store and it says that they pay 65% for books priced between 2.99 and 9.99. The other rate was 40%. This is the list price.

D2D's email says that _Our authors will receive approximately 60% of the list price for all sales, regardless of the price point._ I'm talking about the royalty before D2D take their cut which now seems to have dropped down to 60%.

I think their email wording is confusing. Perhaps as you say, they mean that the 60% is after they have deducted their fee.

edit. spelling


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mmmm might have to move to D2D.


----------



## iheartwords (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I was assuming the 60% was after they took their fee out. Maybe Dan will post and clear it up.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I didn't get the email, but I'm glad to hear this! My refusal to use smashwords in order to go free on B&N has finally paid off!


----------



## KarenNZ (May 2, 2013)

Victoria Champion said:


> I am 100% sure it's 65% from B&N, then d2D takes their 15%, so maybe this confusion is because in the email they are referring to the portion the author receives after their (d2D) commission. I'm going to email them tomorrow.


I just had an email back from Dan who says:
_Yes, the 60% rate is after we take our 10% of the list price so it is a 5% increase at the preferred price ranges and a much larger increase in non-preferred. Previously you would receive 55% in the preferred price range after our cut._

Problem solved. Nice one D2D. They've always been such a good distributor it did seem a little weird that they would suddenly reduce the rate.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. It is definitely an increase of at least the 5% and a much greater increase outside those preferred ranges.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan Wood said:


> Sorry for the confusion. It is definitely an increase of at least the 5% and a much greater increase outside those preferred ranges.


I just uploaded a $0.99 book and the royalty was Apple/Kobo $0.59 and B&N $0.34. So yes, it will definitely be an increase once the higher rate kicks in.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Dan Wood said:


> Sorry I realize that last explanation could be confusing. If you have set your book's price as free on our site and chosen B&N as a distributor we'll update the book to free at B&N. Previously we would send the free price to all the other sales channels you selected and send $0.99 to B&N.


Does D2D still have plans for distribution to Google Play?

Any other vendors planned?


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

What about making books free on Apple?


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> What about making books free on Apple?


They already make free on iTunes and Kobo.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

We are testing 3 new vendors now and will be making announcements about that as soon as we feel comfortable with the implementation. Google Play has a difficult pricing model to work with. 

We support free at Apple and Kobo already.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Dan Wood said:


> We are testing 3 new vendors now and will be making announcements about as soon as we feel comfortable with the implementation. Google Play has a difficult pricing model to work with.
> 
> We support free at Apple and Kobo already.


I'd imagine their automatic price reductions would be problematic. Personally, I'm completely happy going direct to Play, and I probably wouldn't stop. I would enjoy something like Oyster and Scribd distribution though.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Dan Wood said:


> We are testing 3 new vendors now and will be making announcements about that as soon as we feel comfortable with the implementation. Google Play has a difficult pricing model to work with.
> 
> We support free at Apple and Kobo already.


Lots of folks are just holding their breath and waiting so they can jump ship from "another distributor" because D2D makes thing far less complicated.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I love Draft2Digital with the fiery hot passion of 1000 suns.


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

Dan Wood said:


> We just recently added new functionality and if we generate your Also By Page all books listed through us by that particular author will be provided as direct links to the appropriate sales channel. For example you submit a Word document to us and we generate the Also By and the epub sent to B&N will link to your works on B&N. The epub sent to Apple will likewise have links for your books on Apple.


Just to be sure I'm understanding: if I want to take advantage of this functionality then D2D has to generate my epub for me from another file, such as a word document. It will not work if I upload my own epub.

ETA: Never mind! I figured it out. Yes, you have to make the epub for me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

We do have our developers working on adding the Also By section to user provided epubs.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Love D2D, great news!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

And...no more Smashwords for me


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

Dan Wood said:


> We do have our developers working on adding the Also By section to user provided epubs.


How does updating work for the Also By section you generate? Is that something we need to take care of, or will d2d automatically add new releases periodically to existing books and send out updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Bunknee said:


> How does updating work for the Also By section you generate? Is that something we need to take care of, or will d2d automatically add new releases periodically to existing books and send out updates?


Right now it gets generated anytime you update your manuscript. We do plan on automating it so that books get updated when you add a new book.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

When do the changes take place on Nook so we can price books for free? I've already switched my freebie over from direct to D2D. Just waiting.


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't have any regrets about leaving Smashwords. I'm very happy with D2D.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> When do the changes take place on Nook so we can price books for free? I've already switched my freebie over from direct to D2D. Just waiting.


It should be tomorrow or Thursday. We'll update everyone if there is a delay.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dan,

I've just noticed that all my Free/99c titles have vanished from B&N - I assume this is something to do with the automatic change of pricing to free and they'll all be back up soon?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

Stacy Claflin said:


> When do the changes take place on Nook so we can price books for free? I've already switched my freebie over from direct to D2D. Just waiting.


I just checked and on the page where you pick the channels it now says B&N can have free books. I set all my freebies to D2D and will take them off Smashwords once they're live on B&N.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alexis-Shore said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> I've just noticed that all my Free/99c titles have vanished from B&N - I assume this is something to do with the automatic change of pricing to free and they'll all be back up soon?


Me, too. I am absolutely NOT panicking.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello all,

This is related to converting books to free and they should be up shortly.  We did not know they would go down for a short time period.  Sorry for any confusion.  The migration has gone smoothly and everything is nearly done.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Dan Wood said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is related to converting books to free and they should be up shortly. We did not know they would go down for a short time period. Sorry for any confusion. The migration has gone smoothly and everything is nearly done.


I'm so excited! Thank you. I've been waiting a long time to have my book free everywhere!


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update Dan.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

All free now!!!

Dan, did you ever find out if B&N will be reporting free downloads?


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine are free and live. Nice! Perhaps BN will catch up to iTunes now!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Still have one that's not updated. The icon has actually grayed out which I didn't see on the others. It'll get updated, I'm sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

We're seeing the free titles start to show up now as you all are seeing.  If you have a book that you've submitted since Tuesday we will start sending those to B&N soon and they will go up at whatever price you listed.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Does D2D have plans in the near future for distribution to All Romance ebooks?  I'd like to get into this market but am intimidated by the signup process.


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

This is a truly exciting platform! I've signed up and have a few friends who'll do so, too.

I have a question about payment options which (apparently because it's so uncommon) hasn't been answered on your site yet. Do you make payments by bank transfer to those outside of USA and Europe? I have a friend who's a published Russian author and he'd like to know if he can use this payment method if he signs up with D2D.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

As of last week I'm entirely off Smashwords thanks to the 'free to Nook' feature D2D has provided. That was the only reason I was staying with SW and not moving everything over.

I'm also distributing to Kobo and iTunes via D2D as well. The process D2D provides is just too easy. Faced with having to upload a mess of files across multiple sites (I had a new release come out, so had to update my "Other Works" section across all titles), I'm content with using D2D as my distribution hub in lieu of using each individual site. For me, it just makes the whole process a lot easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Lady Runa said:


> I have a question about payment options which (apparently because it's so uncommon) hasn't been answered on your site yet. Do you make payments by bank transfer to those outside of USA and Europe? I have a friend who's a published Russian author and he'd like to know if he can use this payment method if he signs up with D2D.


Yes we do.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Man, that free on BN thing escalated quickly. Sales there are up 200%

Thanks, D2D!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

HSh said:


> *Does D2D have plans in the near future for distribution to All Romance ebooks?* I'd like to get into this market but am intimidated by the signup process.


^^^This and Google Play are all that has me waiting patiently. Lol^^^


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Dan Wood said:


> Yes we do.


Is the bank transfer in USD or the author's home currency? E.g. I'm Australian - would the bank transfer payment be in AUD or USD?


----------



## D. Zollicoffer (May 14, 2014)

How long does it take for them to get you on iTunes and Nook? I published with them on Monday and my books are still nowhere to be found. I was on Kobo (D2D), Amazon, and Google Play in a matter of hours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

D. Zollicoffer said:


> How long does it take for them to get you on iTunes and Nook? I published with them on Monday and my books are still nowhere to be found. I was on Kobo (D2D), Amazon, and Google Play in a matter of hours.


Nook is usually pretty fast. Less than a day. Itunes can take from a couple of days to a week or so.


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

Dan Wood said:


> Yes we do.


Thank you very much! He'll be happy to know that. At the moment, he loses up to $50 on every check from Amazon. Bank transfer would be ideal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Kitten said:


> Is the bank transfer in USD or the author's home currency? E.g. I'm Australian - would the bank transfer payment be in AUD or USD?


It would get delivered in the native currency for the bank, so AUD in this case.



D. Zollicoffer said:


> How long does it take for them to get you on iTunes and Nook? I published with them on Monday and my books are still nowhere to be found. I was on Kobo (D2D), Amazon, and Google Play in a matter of hours.


Apple does a manual review of each submission. Right now on average books are getting through their review queue in 6 days. The category your book is under can cause this to be quicker or slower at times. The system at B&N that allows free books and preorders is slower than what people have been used to and is taking about 3 business days on average right now. We have seen some books go up quicker than this and some take longer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Dan Wood said:


> It would get delivered in the native currency for the bank, so AUD in this case.


Great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Bob Stewart (Mar 19, 2014)

I have books listed to B&N through Smashwords and would like to switch to D2D but when I tested this one book a month or so ago, the new D2D listing didn't include my reviews.

I see some people saw they didn't delist the first listing until the D2D listing went live. So if I leave the Smashword edition up, list through D2D, then delist from Smashwords, the reviews should be retained?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

MIne were, Bob.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

Bob Stewart said:


> I have books listed to B&N through Smashwords and would like to switch to D2D but when I tested this one book a month or so ago, the new D2D listing didn't include my reviews.
> 
> I see some people saw they didn't delist the first listing until the D2D listing went live. So if I leave the Smashword edition up, list through D2D, then delist from Smashwords, the reviews should be retained?


The best way is to leave the old listing up until the new one goes live and the reviews should show up shortly. After that you can delist the old version. We can reach out to B&N and have them fix the book that did not get your old reviews if you want to contact our customer service with the name of the book (and the old Nook ID if you have it).


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2014)

Bob Stewart said:


> I have books listed to B&N through Smashwords and would like to switch to D2D but when I tested this one book a month or so ago, the new D2D listing didn't include my reviews.
> 
> I see some people saw they didn't delist the first listing until the D2D listing went live. So if I leave the Smashword edition up, list through D2D, then delist from Smashwords, the reviews should be retained?


Wait until on the book page it says there are TWO Nook editions - the Smashwords one and the D2D one. Then delist the Smashwords one. You'll retain all ratings and reviews but will lose your sales ranking.


----------



## Bob Stewart (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you! I'll give it a try....


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

D. Zollicoffer said:


> How long does it take for them to get you on iTunes and Nook? I published with them on Monday and my books are still nowhere to be found. I was on Kobo (D2D), Amazon, and Google Play in a matter of hours.


I've had the same problem. I published a book last week and it was up within a day to Nook through D2D. Usually iTunes takes 3-4 days longer. I published a book Monday, iTunes just went up and Barnes and Noble is still not published. Anyone else tried publishing through D2D to Nook this week?


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Oooooh!  Switching to D2D for my $.99!!!!


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

AnyaWrites said:


> I've had the same problem. I published a book last week and it was up within a day to Nook through D2D. Usually iTunes takes 3-4 days longer. I published a book Monday, iTunes just went up and Barnes and Noble is still not published. Anyone else tried publishing through D2D to Nook this week?


With D2D's new deal with B&N (including higher royalties and the option for permafree), one downside is the longer publishing time. I've found that when I tried to republish one of my D2D-Nook books with a price discount (in preparation for a Bookbub promo), it took about 4 days for the price change to take effect. (Just barely made it in time.) And recently, when I changed the price back, it took another 4 days to take effect.


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

Adrian Howell said:


> With D2D's new deal with B&N (including higher royalties and the option for permafree), one downside is the longer publishing time. I've found that when I tried to republish one of my D2D-Nook books with a price discount (in preparation for a Bookbub promo), it took about 4 days for the price change to take effect. (Just barely made it in time.) And recently, when I changed the price back, it took another 4 days to take effect.


Thanks for the info! I made the mistake of editing again on Thursday, thinking my blurb was the issue. I've learned now that any editing will cause you to go the the bottom of the publishing queue. I'm crossing my fingers my new book will be there by Monday now. I do love the new option for permafree though. That is going to work out great for me.


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

--- Oops, double post


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there any timeline of when D2D will be able to distribute to the same amount of sellers as Smashwords?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

You know, I hope they at least require VERY strict labeling for those because nothing illicits the punching rage quite like having the rug pulled out from under you by a fake free book.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2014)

David Beers said:


> Is there any timeline of when D2D will be able to distribute to the same amount of sellers as Smashwords?


Our major goal for this year is adding more sales channels. We have three in beta currently and they should go live soon. We are talking with about a dozen other companies. We do want to make sure we partner with companies that can make changes in a timely manner since that can have such an impact on indie authors.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Dan Wood said:


> Our major goal for this year is adding more sales channels. We have three in beta currently and they should go live soon. We are talking with about a dozen other companies. We do want to make sure we partner with companies that can make changes in a timely manner since that can have such an impact on indie authors.


That's great to hear. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dan Wood said:


> Our major goal for this year is adding more sales channels. We have three in beta currently and they should go live soon. We are talking with about a dozen other companies. We do want to make sure we partner with companies that can make changes in a timely manner since that can have such an impact on indie authors.


Thanks, Dan. You take good care of us.


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Dan,

I PM you


----------

